# Any information on the new Honda HS1332 Snowblower?



## mrwhite1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been researching snowblowers here recently, i was interested in purchasing an 1132. Unfortunately this isnt a good time of the year to talk to dealers since they had to put in their orders at the end of March and were wish washy on giving me pricing. One of the dealers I spoke with actually had his act together and was telling me the 1132 has been discontinued and the new model is the 1332. I've been trying to research to find out what will be the difference between it and the previous 1132 beside the upgraded 13 horsepower engine?

Anyone heard anything?
Few rumors he heard although not confirmed: 
Slightly increased handlebar height
Standard commercial skid shoes
Move choke to throttle instead of own cable

Additional information or pictures would be appreciated


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

They must be so new they aren't even showing them on their power equipment site yet. Let us know what more you learn too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Both the HS1132TA (pull-start only) and HS1132TAS models have been discontinued and replaced by the HS1332TA/HS1332TAS. The changes are:

New GX389 engine, 50-state compliant, meeting all current EPA and California ARB standards.
2" taller handlebars
Improved cold-weather performance to prevent carb / breather tube icing
Reversible 2-position skid-shoes
Lower noise profile with improved muffler duct
Individual throttle and choke controls for precise operation in all weather conditions
Taller fuel cap for easier grip and handling with mittens or gloves
Improved fan shear bolt design for simpler and easier replacement. 

More details here:
*Honda Power Equipment - HS1332TA (TA model)
**Honda Power Equipment - HS1332TAS (TAS model)

*Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Robert

Welcome to the forum. Good info and from someone who definitely should have the straight info. Hope you're willing to share all you can, there's always someone with a question and it's good to have a knowledable source available.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Robert, and welcome to our Forum. We look forward to your posts.


----------

